# omnijig 5116 instructional video



## Castnetter ret (Mar 22, 2011)

Hello everyone,
I recently bought back my old PC Omnijig 5116 16" dovetail system. It had sat for nearly ten years forlorn and neglected in my brother's garage. I took it apart and gave it a much needed polishing and now I'm ready to rout again. Or so I thought. Turns out I have forgotten all the neat tricks that the old taped video shared with us about the proper operation of the jig--stuff that I cannot extract from the printed manual available through the web. Oh yeah, I lost that old tape years and years ago.
Anybody out there know how to get the old instructional video on DVD? Thank you kindly.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G’day Alberto

Welcome to the router forum. 

Thank you for joining us


----------



## Castnetter ret (Mar 22, 2011)

Thank you for your welcome.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Sorry I can't help with the old instructional video for the old-model OmniJig. But, you may be able to adapt some of the "tricks" from the "advanced" joint manual for the 4200 series jigs:


http://www.portercable.com/jigs/dovetail/SupplementalManual.pdf

There are also video clips here:

4200 Series Dovetail Jigs


----------



## Castnetter ret (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks, Ralph. There were enough tricks in those instructions to keep me scratching my head for years.


----------



## Fernando2012 (Jan 12, 2012)

*Sorry for not answering yo sooner, I just joined the forum,*



Castnetter ret said:


> Hello everyone,
> I recently bought back my old PC Omnijig 5116 16" dovetail system. It had sat for nearly ten years forlorn and neglected in my brother's garage. I took it apart and gave it a much needed polishing and now I'm ready to rout again. Or so I thought. Turns out I have forgotten all the neat tricks that the old taped video shared with us about the proper operation of the jig--stuff that I cannot extract from the printed manual available through the web. Oh yeah, I lost that old tape years and years ago.
> Anybody out there know how to get the old instructional video on DVD? Thank you kindly.


Sorry for not answering yo sooner, I just joined the forum.,

I converted from VHS to dvd is not excelen quality, but is it`s ok, email me your address and I will email you a copy, by the way is the worst setup I been trough, 
acording to the tape we just could not do it , nor the manual, we are trying common sense, and a good math equation to make it perfect , this weekend I will give a shot, so far I have wasted 4 1 x 6 x 6 of pine , and I really do not like that, at all, 
I am going to start saving money for the leigh JIg is far better, or at leats the new R9 system from them, no more PC .

thank you 
Fernando ::moil:


----------

